# Seagull Diver 819.310



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Today I got the parcel from the post-office, and inside one of the watches was long-waited Diver of the Seagull. Well done, Chinese watchmakers 










As in the diver-area I don't feel competent, I don't know exactly what to look for. What I like is very precise made bezel, unidirectional rotating easily enough, but quite clearly fixing into position.

The glass is flat and aligned with the bezel, that eventually makes it more protected from bumps and scratches.










What I don't like on the dial is the different colored arrows and markers compared with the bezel and stitching the strap. Strange design decision ...

However, the strap is very carefully selected in accordance with the watch - branded genuine leather, black with orange stitching. It's thicker than the other with the dress watches. I already got used to the branded crown and clasp - this time is a double push-butterfly.

Now let's see what's inside - what else, but ST2130, decorated and made for meditation, even the rotor is branded.



















Although it's closed with a thick cover, I have always liked the attention that some manufacturers refer to the look of the movement.










Interestingly, though the cover says 20ATM, even the crown is not screwed ...

Here's how it looks as whole:










Another proof for Seagull's class, which for me already has long been without a doubt. Unfortunately it's just not my type of watch, and probably I will not check these 20ATM in reality . But its deserved it's place in my collection.

Thank you for the next dose of time, given to "Chinese" crafts.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Another nice Seagull Miro, a bit of a Rolex deepsea vibe about this one.


----------

